# DGL -> diarrhea?



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

A few weeks ago my GERD was acting up so I started taking DGL (de-glycyrrhizinated licorice) again. Not a lot--one tablet during the day at some point, and one before bed. I vaguely recall, though, that I stopped taking it because I thought it might be upsetting the bowel. Now I'm struggling with a bout of something or other that's been hanging around for 9 days. Liquid diarrhea, 15 times a day or more, with periumbilical rumbling and griping.It does respond to bismuth and I think it's probably something with a microbial cause, but has anybody had that type of reaction to DGL?(also posted in GERD area)


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

YES! DGL is a laxative.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I thought licorice was used as a laxative and have heard I should stay as far away from it as possible if I am prone to D.Leslie


----------



## Pondman (Jul 18, 2004)

I am fairly new to all of this so please forgive my ignorance but what is GERD. I have IBSD and am looking for any advice I can get from people you who have the same problem.


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks Jennifer and Leslie. The laxative property apparently doesn't reside in the glycyrrhizin component that is removed in DGL, if I read Jim Duke's herbal database correctly (if interested see: http://www.ars-grin.gov/duke --front door http://sun.ars-grin.gov:8080/npgspub/xsql/....xsql?taxon=450 --activities of licorice )Sounds like I will have to keep that in mind when using DGL and should think twice about using the maximum dose.


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Pondman, GERD is gastroesophageal reflux disease, or problems associated with abnormal exposure of the esophagus to digestive acid from the stomach. If you have heartburn more often than about once a week, chances are you've got it.


----------



## Pondman (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't think I do. I guess I should ask my Dr.I do get a werd feeling when I drink a beer sometimes. Thank-you for your prompt response.


----------



## Pondman (Jul 18, 2004)

My main problem is I have little control of my bowels. I thought everything was fine about 6 months ago so I took myself off the meds I was on and my Dr. said Okay but yesterday I had a REAL BAD situation so I started taking my med. again and started doing more research on my own.


----------

